# Lug type tires



## philip.lopresto (Jan 24, 2007)

Are they as good as chains, for pushing snow, I have a 2542 with weights and chains now. Thanks Phil.:spinsmile


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by philip.lopresto _
> *Are they as good as chains, for pushing snow, I have a 2542 with weights and chains now. Thanks Phil.:spinsmile *


honestly nothing is as good as chains. when it comes to ice chains are the answer. however AG's do work very well in non-ice conditions. it requires a lot of weight in order for it to work well. A combination of loaded tires, wheel and suitcase weights would be desired.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

:ditto:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDROGUARDIAN16 _
> *:ditto: *


:ditto: the :ditto:


----------

